# Anger



## Surlysomething (Dec 14, 2012)

I have lots of it. But it does nothing but harm ME in the end.

This is a good link that has some ideas on how to handle it better.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 14, 2012)

This is a very good article. I would like to add, though, that anger can be a positive thing. There are some things we _should_ be angry about: cruelty, treachery, and greed, for instance. But anger is like gasoline: burning uncontrolled, it can be terribly destructive; under control, it can provide power and energy to get somewhere. My mother-in-law is one of the nicest people you could hope to meet ... and one of the angriest. She doesn't show her anger, but she channels it into action: she attacks the situation that is making her angry and shows more energy than most people half her age (she's in her eighties). I know that a lot of her energy -- particularly what keeps her going when she gets tired -- comes from the steady, controlled burning of anger. And I suspect this comes from doing just what the article recommends: admitting your anger, stepping back from it and looking at it honestly -- and also perhaps from suppressing the urge to respond, in words or action, until you have thought about what kind of response will best accomplish what you want.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree that it can be a positive force for a lot of change.

I get angered by a lot of things that I have no control over and am trying pretty hard to recognize all of it before it gets out of control in my own head.





Dr. Feelgood said:


> This is a very good article. I would like to add, though, that anger can be a positive thing. There are some things we _should_ be angry about: cruelty, treachery, and greed, for instance. But anger is like gasoline: burning uncontrolled, it can be terribly destructive; under control, it can provide power and energy to get somewhere. My mother-in-law is one of the nicest people you could hope to meet ... and one of the angriest. She doesn't show her anger, but she channels it into action: she attacks the situation that is making her angry and shows more energy than most people half her age (she's in her eighties). I know that a lot of her energy -- particularly what keeps her going when she gets tired -- comes from the steady, controlled burning of anger. And I suspect this comes from doing just what the article recommends: admitting your anger, stepping back from it and looking at it honestly -- and also perhaps from suppressing the urge to respond, in words or action, until you have thought about what kind of response will best accomplish what you want.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 14, 2012)

Good article. I hope it'll help some who suffer from this unfortunate predilection. When I was in the corporate world I had more than one staffer who was bright and competent, but doomed due to inability to control anger.


----------

